# Bell Training



## Taraann (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been training my pup (6 months) to use the bell to let us know he has to go out. Recently, he has been ringing the bell every 10 minutes! I know he just wants to go out, but I feel like i MUST take him out everytime to reinforce this behavior. The big problem is that we live in an apartment so it becomes a real pain to let him out everytime. Should I let him out everytime he does it? How can I train him to ONLY ring the bell when he really needs to go out?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Right now, he's young and he may be expressing frustration or excitement or boredom. I wouldn't take him out every time he rings it if he's been outside recently, but I would acknowledge it. I say "Wait". If he stays by the door for a few minutes or walks back in and gives me a direct look, I would take him out. Otherwise, I would give him a toy as a distraction.

Adding: I just saw your other post about peeing in the house. I would let the vet check for a bladder infection and treat it before anything else, and for now take him out more often.


----------

